# a mini jetter



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

in our town back during the boom of the late 90s
they changed the code for drain lines and you could 
run a full 3 inch line 30 feet across a slab or in a floor joyst to a
kitchen sink and reduce it to 1 1/2 pipe.. with only a elbow and a
P trap above the floor....:yes::laughing:.


they felt that this 3 inch line would not ever need a 
vent going out the roof and would save labor and time 


YES of course this was a dumb ass stupid idea but they have 
been doing it now for 15 years.....
So now I am running into stopped up 3 inch lines going to 
kitchen sinks that are stopped up with a funky bear grease slime
that just will not clear out.....the line eventually drains out but the
grease just lays in the pipe like sludje .

I have one now to deal with and I am wondeing what 
kind of jetter do they make for smaller lines like this...


So what is the best approach to blow out a 3 inch line going 
about 25 feet across a basement ceiling ad dumping into the main 3 inch sewer??

r


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

3" and funky bear grease? 

Flat rate....minimum 13 hp jetter going upstream with a root ranger.

T&M.....18 amp electric jetter going downstream.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

A k-50 with a kinked cable and a constant flow of hot water will clean them right up! I like to use some of the zep orange degreaser as I do it shooting it in with a siphon gun. Not a jetter but works really well on grease!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Root Rat chain flail nozzle....


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Root Rat chain flail nozzle....


Do they work on low flow ( less than 8 gpm ) machines?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The 3/8" Root Rat will run on 4-15 GPM and Pressures 2,000 to 10,000 PSI


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there an acessible cleanout at the start of the 3"


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

K 50 with hot water from the kitchen angle stop. squirt in a lot of dawn. Connect trap with cable still in line. Run water.

Disconnect trap remove cables. connect trap. Test for leaks. The line will last for a year or so. depending how they cook and use grease


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A good standard electric jetter can easily clear that 3" line, and not make much of a mess. http://www.drainbrain.com/jets/jm1450/index.html I have an old Viking unit from back in the day. The General JM-1450 is as good if not better than my Viking. The 1/8" by 75' hose is great it makes the turns easily in the smaller lines and still does a good job in 4" lines full of grease. Its best to make multiple passes to ensure you flush the line good.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have great success with spinner heads. Never tried using hot water thru a jetter but it might be better for the bear grease.


----------

